# Wie läuft Gentoo mit Centrino?

## Miike

Hallo!

Ich überlege grad Gentoo auf meinem IBM R50 zu installieren.

Jetzt wollte ich fragen wie schwierig es ist Gentoo mit Centrino (dem WLAN)

zum laufen zu bekommen. Braucht man da immernoch solche Wrapper oder 

unterstützt Linux Centrino jetzt direkt? Das letzte mal als ich mich mit dem

 Tema beschäftigt habe, war es noch relativ kompliziert das Centrino 

WLan zum laufen zu bekommen.

Ich habe schon im Forum versucht zu suchen aber wiedersprüchliche 

und/oder veraltete Informationen zu diesem Thema bekommen.

Für hilfreiche Informationen oder Links rund um das Thema bin ich dankbar.

Vielen Dank.

----------

## beejay

Centrino WLAN-Karten werden sogar von der Install-CD unterstützt (ipw2100 heisst der Treiber und ist auch in Portage vorhanden).

Vielleicht kann mir ja auf diesem Wege mal eine der Centrino-Flöten  :Wink:  hier im Forum den genauen Unterschied zwischen ipw2100 und ipw2200 erklären.

----------

## tuxian

ipw2100 unterstützt die älteren WLAN-Karten, ipw2200 die neueren.

```
root@laptop: pts/3: 39 files 735Mb -> lspci |grep 2200

0000:02:05.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

Mon Jän 31 11:55:57 CET 2005

/home/markus

root@laptop: pts/3: 39 files 735Mb ->
```

die 2100er Karten bzw. Treiber können nur den B-Mode also 11Mbit/sec, die 2200er Karten bzw. Treiber auch den G-Mode also 54Mbit/sec.

Der ipw220 Treiber unterstützt aber auch die ganz neuen 2915er Karten die auch schon den A-Mode (108Mbit/sec) können.

----------

## zervus

Hier findet sich ein Howto, das die Einrichtung des ipw2100-Treibers für ein Acer Travelmate-Notebook (natürlich auch Centrino) erklärt.

Wie man sieht, ist die Installation mittlerweile nicht schwieriger als bei anderen Wlan-Treibern.

----------

## zworK

Ich hab Gentoo auf meinem R50 laufen. Das einzige was noch nicht 100%tig funktioniert : Das leidige Thema : Die ATI-Karte.

Ich den ipw2100 Treiber direkt von der Sourceforge Seite genommen. Ist AFAIK aktueller als der im Portage (länger nicht mehr nachgeschaut).

Die richtigen Kerneleinstellung + Firmware + Installations-Dreisatz und die Karte läuft innerhalb 5 Minuten.

----------

## zervus

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Ich den ipw2100 Treiber direkt von der Sourceforge Seite genommen. Ist AFAIK aktueller als der im Portage (länger nicht mehr nachgeschaut).

 

Stimmt. Die stable-Version in Portage ist schon ein bisschen älter, läuft aber bei mir ohne Probleme. Die neueste Version gibt es aber auch (in ~86).

----------

## misterxx

Ich habe acer aspire 2001 WLMi und hatte Problemme mit dem ipw2001 (in ca. 5 min nach Laden des Treibers blieb das System hängen und reagierte nur auf Reset), so bin ich auf ndiswrapper umgestiegen und bin mit ihm sehr zufrieden.

----------

## AGM

Ich hab auf meinem Laptop die ~x86 ipw2100 treiber genommen und habe keinerlei Probleme damit, läuft prima!

----------

## Pretanter

hier läufts auch super sony vaio vga-a215m  :Smile:  ipw2100

----------

## Sonic Lux

bei mir will ein centrino notebook nicht mit 2100er

----------

## DerMojo

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> bei mir will ein centrino notebook nicht mit 2100er

 

Dann versuch mal den 2200er, läuft bei mir prima.

(AFAIK sollen die Projekte sowieso irgenwann zusammengelegt werden)

----------

## ZX-81

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Ich hab Gentoo auf meinem R50 laufen. Das einzige was noch nicht 100%tig funktioniert : Das leidige Thema : Die ATI-Karte.

 

Hier (Acer Travelmate 292LMi mit ATI Mobility Radeon 9700) läuft gentoo mit den neuen Ati-Treibern (8.8.25-r3) recht gut.

----------

## Doc7

 *zworK wrote:*   

> Ich hab Gentoo auf meinem R50 laufen. Das einzige was noch nicht 100%tig funktioniert : Das leidige Thema : Die ATI-Karte.
> 
> Ich den ipw2100 Treiber direkt von der Sourceforge Seite genommen. Ist AFAIK aktueller als der im Portage (länger nicht mehr nachgeschaut).
> 
> Die richtigen Kerneleinstellung + Firmware + Installations-Dreisatz und die Karte läuft innerhalb 5 Minuten.

 

Hi zwork,

womit hast du denn den Krypto-Chip ans Laufen gebracht ???

(und mein nächstes TP hat 'ne NVIDIA   :Wink:   )

----------

## Der P@te

Läuft auch bei mir top  :Smile:  Fujitsu Siemens S 700 

Achja http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/ hat Verson 1.0 erreicht!

----------

## ZX-81

 *Miike wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt wollte ich fragen wie schwierig es ist Gentoo mit Centrino (dem WLAN) zum laufen zu bekommen. Braucht man da immernoch solche Wrapper oder unterstützt Linux Centrino jetzt direkt? Das letzte mal als ich mich mit dem Tema beschäftigt habe, war es noch relativ kompliziert das Centrino WLan zum laufen zu bekommen.
> 
> 

 

Bei mir läuft es schon seit 3 Monaten mit den IPW Treibern absolut problemlos. Ich habe ein 2200 Chipset, habe die Treiber (IPW2200-0.12) damals allerdings nicht aus Portage genommen (waren wohl auch noch nicht drin) und habe bisher nicht upgedatet (never change ...). 

Leider ist mir nichts eingefallen, wie ich die Karte in die normale wireless Initialisierung bekomme (Ich muss einen Spezialtreiber(acerhk) laden, der Wireless einschaltet und dann den wireless Key übergeben). Zum Aktivieren von Wireless starte ich deshalb jedesmal von Hand ein script  :Embarassed: 

----------

## zervus

 *ZX-81 wrote:*   

> Leider ist mir nichts eingefallen, wie ich die Karte in die normale wireless Initialisierung bekomme (Ich muss einen Spezialtreiber(acerhk) laden, der Wireless einschaltet und dann den wireless Key übergeben). Zum Aktivieren von Wireless starte ich deshalb jedesmal von Hand ein script 

 

Welchen Acer hast Du denn?

----------

## ZX-81

 *zervus wrote:*   

> Welchen Acer hast Du denn?

 

Acer Travelmate 292 LMi

----------

## zworK

 *Doc7 wrote:*   

>  *zworK wrote:*   Ich hab Gentoo auf meinem R50 laufen. Das einzige was noch nicht 100%tig funktioniert : Das leidige Thema : Die ATI-Karte.
> 
> Ich den ipw2100 Treiber direkt von der Sourceforge Seite genommen. Ist AFAIK aktueller als der im Portage (länger nicht mehr nachgeschaut).
> 
> Die richtigen Kerneleinstellung + Firmware + Installations-Dreisatz und die Karte läuft innerhalb 5 Minuten. 
> ...

 

Meinst du den im TP integrierten oder die Crypto-Module für den IPW ?

Der "Sicherheitschip" ist bei mir deaktiviert.

----------

## Doc7

 *zworK wrote:*   

>  *Doc7 wrote:*    *zworK wrote:*   Ich hab Gentoo auf meinem R50 laufen. Das einzige was noch nicht 100%tig funktioniert : Das leidige Thema : Die ATI-Karte.
> 
> Ich den ipw2100 Treiber direkt von der Sourceforge Seite genommen. Ist AFAIK aktueller als der im Portage (länger nicht mehr nachgeschaut).
> 
> Die richtigen Kerneleinstellung + Firmware + Installations-Dreisatz und die Karte läuft innerhalb 5 Minuten. 
> ...

 

Ich meinte den "TP-Sicherheitschip". Ich glaub, da muss ich mal bei IBM surfen / fragen. Unter Windows finde ich den extrem praktisch und würde den auch gerne unter Linux ans Fliegen kriegen.

----------

## zervus

 *ZX-81 wrote:*   

>  *zervus wrote:*   Welchen Acer hast Du denn? 
> 
> Acer Travelmate 292 LMi

 

Interessant, bei meinem Travelmate 800 geht nämlich der Wireless-Knopf auch ohne acerhk. Nur das Lichtchen, das mir den Zustand anzeigen soll, funktioniert da nicht richtig...

----------

## jsw

Ich habe seit einem halben Jahr Gentoo auf einem Thinkpad R51 installiert. Läuft mittlerweile sehr gut, lediglich das Thema "Lüfterdauerlauf" hat etwas längere Tüftelarbeit benötigt, um es halbwegs in Griff zu bekommen. Aber ich glaube, ein R50 hat diese Probleme gar nicht.

Leider habe ich WLAN nicht installiert, so dass ich da nicht helfen kann.

Aber vielleicht hilft ja mein Installationsbericht bei anderen Problemen: http://www.sw-c.de/thinkpad.html (Keine Gewähr auf Vollständigkeit)

JSW

----------

## qwerty

Hallo !

Ich bin besitzer eines Acer Travelmate 4001LMi.

W-lan chip ist der bg2200.

Ausser, das in unregelmaessigen abstaenden einfach die komplette connection zum AP unterbrochen wird - was mich zum kernelmodul neuladen forciert - laeuft der treiber eigentlich recht gut.

fehlt nur noch WPA und monitor-mode ....

das heisst also noch abwarten ...  :Smile: 

gruss

----------

## zworK

 *jsw wrote:*   

> Ich habe seit einem halben Jahr Gentoo auf einem Thinkpad R51 installiert. Läuft mittlerweile sehr gut, lediglich das Thema "Lüfterdauerlauf" hat etwas längere Tüftelarbeit benötigt, um es halbwegs in Griff zu bekommen. Aber ich glaube, ein R50 hat diese Probleme gar nicht.
> 
> Leider habe ich WLAN nicht installiert, so dass ich da nicht helfen kann.
> 
> Aber vielleicht hilft ja mein Installationsbericht bei anderen Problemen: http://www.sw-c.de/thinkpad.html (Keine Gewähr auf Vollständigkeit)
> ...

 

Ganz im Gegenteil, der Problem mit dem Lüfter hatte ich bei meinem R50 auch. Nach einem Bios-Update hatte sich das dann erledigt.

----------

## jsw

 *zworK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ganz im Gegenteil, der Problem mit dem Lüfter hatte ich bei meinem R50 auch. Nach einem Bios-Update hatte sich das dann erledigt.

 

Ja, ich dachte damals auch, das würde reichen, aber leider hat es das Problem nur ein wenig reduziert. Unter gewissen Umständen passiert es auch heute noch, dass der Lüfter anläuft und nicht mehr ausgeht. (Noch häufiger tritt es unter Windows auf, aber da ich damit meist in irgendwelchen Büros arbeite, in denen eh eine gewisse Grundlautstärke herrscht, ist es da nicht so tragisch)

JSW

----------

## tycho1983

Hier auf nem Dell D600 ist auch alles bestens  :Smile: 

----------

## Pietschy

 *ZX-81 wrote:*   

>  *zervus wrote:*   Welchen Acer hast Du denn? 
> 
> Acer Travelmate 292 LMi

 

Hab ich auch, acerhk steht bei mir in der modules.autoload und und das echo dingens habe ich in local.boot eingetragen. Ich habe ziemlich lange gebraucht bis ich das rausgefunden habe  :Wink: 

Pietschy

----------

## ZX-81

Danke für den Tip. 

Das mit der local.boot ist eine gute Idee. 

Ich dachte ich brauche noch die Parameter "force_series=290" und "usedirtek=1" beim Laden des moduls. 

Kann man in der modules.autoload auch Parameter angeben?

----------

## aZZe

Hier auf einem IBM T42 alles super. WLAN mit ipw2200 ist hervorragend! Bluetooth funktioniert auch bestens. Kann man nur empfehlen.

----------

## Pietschy

 *ZX-81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich dachte ich brauche noch die Parameter "force_series=290" und "usedirtek=1" beim Laden des moduls. 
> 
> Kann man in der modules.autoload auch Parameter angeben?

 

usedritek ist (denke ich) unnötig, und die option habe ich einfach dahintergeschrieben, klappt problemlos.

Ich kann gerade nicht nachschauen.

Ronny

----------

